# Thimble Islands Navigation



## EscapeArtist (Jun 7, 2001)

I have read several articles recently extolling the Thimble Islands as a great cruising stop in Long Island Sound. The most recent mention was in this month''s "Sail" Magazine.

Whenever I''ve looked at a chart of this area, the first thought that came to mind is "No way am I going into that shallow, rocky place!" To make me even more apprehensive, the Branford police put one of their Boston Whalers hard aground on one of the islands this summer. 

Now, I''ve reconsidered. I''m asking other LI Sound cruisers to give me some hints about how to navigate into the islands, where it''s safe to anchor, etc. I appreciate your help. 

Regards,

Paul
SV Escape Artist
Westbrook


----------

